# SW Beta Testers - Tesla needs to take it up a notch



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

The last few releases show that it's time for Tesla to better implement their Beta program. With the negative feedback and louder complaints about options not working just right it's time that Tesla quit putting them out to the masses until they get a chance to improve them at least two to three SW releases. I'm still about testing and getting new features earlier, but even I'm kind of over the poor auto lane change in NOA, so I'm not a good tester for that (I can turn that one off), other options I am. 

I know Tesla loves putting these releases out to most every car because there are nearly 250,000 Model 3's on the road (Bloomberg says 265K cars have been built and some of those are in transit) and if each of those cars drives a simple low avg of 20 miles a day Tesla will get 35 MILLION miles of testing every week. This is huge feedback to SW testing. Truly more than anyone can sift through. 

However I'm starting to see between posts here and facebook groups I'm a part of that Tesla needs to find a way to cut this back. There are enough mainstream people owning this car that don't want to be beta tester and only want SW and options that are very solid. Between personal complaints and media getting louder about negative things, it's time Tesla take this up a notch. Maybe a quarterly release for all normal cars and more often for beta releases and testers. 

They already have a Beta group they've created and others promised Beta that aren't in yet, plus they could make it opt in, only get in if you want (kind of like that button many of us selected in .16 that says we want the SW as early as we can get it). Either way I think Tesla now has to start to dial back what they are releasing to the masses until it goes through 2 to 3 iterations.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

GDN said:


> because there are nearly 250,000 Model 3's on the road (Bloomberg says 265K cars have been built and some of those are in transit)


there are delivered cars now with 400k+ VINs, so expect that 265k is low


----------



## jmaddr (Apr 10, 2019)

Perhaps they have already heard you? In 2019.16 they have a new option called Software Update Preferences. Your can change it to Advanced which will get you the updates as soon as they are available. My assumption is without advanced checked, the updates will be slower.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

jmaddr said:


> Perhaps they have already heard you? In 2019.16 they have a new option called Software Update Preferences. Your can change it to Advanced which will get you the updates as soon as they are available. My assumption is without advanced checked, the updates will be slower.


I would love to know how many people select Advanced


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I would love to know how many people select Advanced


going to assume nearly everyone that knows that option is now there.


----------



## Mayhem (May 25, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I would love to know how many people select Advanced


Poll time.... (you like those, right?)


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Did someone say it's poll time?! 

@GDN created one here.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I would love to know how many people select Advanced


Thanks @Bokonon I was just posting that.

To all you others trying to take over my thread with your counting out loud - I've deleted your vote in this thread  !


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

GDN said:


> Thanks @Bokonon I was just posting that.
> 
> To all you others trying to take over my thread with your counting out loud - I've deleted your vote in this thread  !


Sorry, sir!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Well here's the nice thing...you can always leave the car set to standard so it doesn't download the newest buggy updates and suckers like me will test and report about it. If you see the release is pretty solid on the forum, you can just toggle to advanced and it will download.


----------

